# Overnight Parking Mallow Co Cork



## 96130 (Aug 25, 2005)

Attending a wedding at Springfort Hotel in Mallow 12th May 2007, the hotel is fully booked so thinking of going in the motorhome for a few days, anyone know a caravan site or good overnight parking.

Many thanks,
Bev


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Bev.. Blackwater Caravan Park ..Mallow / Killarney Road, 3star. 
Phone 003532532147. 
Opens 15th March. Enjoy the wedding...........aido


----------



## 96130 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Bev.. Blackwater Caravan Park ..Mallow / Killarney Road, 3star.
> Phone 003532532147.
> Opens 15th March. Enjoy the wedding...........aido


 Many Thanks aido your a gem

Bev


----------

